# Unbalanced volume on speakers



## The Riddler (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi. I switched the playback sound device speakers to headphones then revert back to speakers again yesterday. I noticed that left speaker was louder than right despite windows volume controls shows they're equal(speaker properties--levels--audio output). Then i reinstalled the audio drivers and this time right was louder than left. I applied these solutions and none of them worked(sometimes left is louder than right or vice versa):



1/Completely uninstall and reinstall audio drivers and realtek audio tools. I tried different drivers.



2/Disabling all playback devices except speakers



3/Disabling all sound enhancements(windows speaker properties)



4/Trying all audio default formats(speaker properties---->advanced)



5/Trying both relatek audio manager advanced settings there's 2 settings on device advanced settings tab.  "mute the rear audio device when a front headphone plugged in" and "make front and rear audio devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously .



6/ I tried both of realtek audio manager connector settings (AC97 and HD front panel) If i choose AC97 right speaker is louder than left. If i choose HD Audio Front panel there's no volume on right speaker. 





What should i do to resolve this? Is there any values that i tweak/delete in registry


----------



## SKBARON (Sep 30, 2017)

The cable might be bad. If you use headphones, does the issue persist?


----------



## The Riddler (Sep 30, 2017)

SKBARON said:


> The cable might be bad. If you use headphones, does the issue persist?



I'm sure that this is not a cable problem.


----------



## SKBARON (Sep 30, 2017)

Does it behave in the same way when using the rear jacks and the front ones? (If you have any front ones that is)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2017)

What sort of speakers are we dealing with here? Also is there an amp involved in the loop. More information may help eliminate a lot of things I can think of.


----------



## The Riddler (Sep 30, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> What sort of speakers are we dealing with here? Also is there an amp involved in the loop. More information may help eliminate a lot of things I can think of.



Creative SBS A60:
https://rukminim1.flixcart.com/imag...0-speaker-original-imad37mxrvgnhsdb.jpeg?q=90


----------

